# 40 yard dash times



## kenwood (May 29, 2006)

what a reasonable/average 40 yard dash time?


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

5.0 for a big lineman ( 275+) is a good time
4.6 for a running back

This is for high school kids, in college the times would have to be better


----------



## jasone (May 29, 2006)

Scarry to think there are linemen who can run under 5.  Kinda like running from a bear.  Looks are decieving.


----------



## JordanMang (May 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 5.0 for a big lineman ( 275+) is a good time
> 4.6 for a running back
> 
> This is for high school kids, in college the times would have to be better



That's not accurate at all.  Only 2 lineman in the NFL in 2006 can run under a 5.0 and the average is a 5.15 for a 295 guy.  Most highschool guys 6'2 275+ can't run near a 5.0.  Infact at 6'3 276 I ran a 5.8 and that's a school record.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> That's not accurate at all.  Only 2 lineman in the NFL in 2006 can run under a 5.0 and the average is a 5.15 for a 295 guy.  Most highschool guys 6'2 275+ can't run near a 5.0.  Infact at 6'3 276 I ran a 5.8 and that's a school record.


I had two friends who were college football linemen, one was D1 the other was D2, one was 305 and ran a 5.0 40, the other was 265 and ran a 4.8. 

5.0 for a big guy in high school is a good time not the norm, I'm not talking about a fat slob at a class C school. And many linemen in the NFL run 5.0 or faster son.

You must play for the slowest school in the country.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

I don't even run the 40 and I could probably run a 5.0.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> That's not accurate at all.  Only 2 lineman in the NFL in 2006 can run under a 5.0 and the average is a 5.15 for a 295 guy.  Most highschool guys 6'2 275+ can't run near a 5.0.  Infact at 6'3 276 *I ran a 5.8* and that's a school record.





			
				JordanMang said:
			
		

> Hit it 3 weeks ago at 16. We get get shirts ( different colored one ) by a point system. It's 11 points to the first shirt, and each test which is Bench, Squat, Mile, Agility,40 you get up to 5 points. I have 10 points right now as a 5 point bench is 285, a squat 385, and the mile is like 6:50, Agility 12 something, *40 is 5.2* for 1 point.


----------



## MJGomez (May 29, 2006)

*That's bullshit...*

http://rivals100.rivals.com/cpeventresult.asp?Key=30&Skill=1&Position=2

These are a listing of the results for the NIKE training camp in Athens, GA in 2005.  These kids were high school juniors at the time of the tests and for the most part aren't over 275.  This list consists of the only the top offensive lineman out of hundreds and even out of this elite group a handful get near the 5.0 mark.  If you want average...5.0 is no where close.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

MJGomez said:
			
		

> http://rivals100.rivals.com/cpeventresult.asp?Key=30&Skill=1&Position=2
> 
> These are a listing of the results for the NIKE training camp in Athens, GA in 2005.  These kids were high school juniors at the time of the tests and for the most part aren't over 275.  This list consists of the only the top offensive lineman out of hundreds and even out of this elite group a handful get near the 5.0 mark.  If you want average...5.0 is no where close.


Thos kids are slobs, many good high school athletes  run a sub 5.0 40.


----------



## JordanMang (May 29, 2006)

Right, obviously.  But not any over 275.  And 5.8 is a school record in the 250+ class.  The average for my class is a 4.8 that's including backs and lineman all averaged in.


----------



## MJGomez (May 29, 2006)

You are right.  Most good high school athletes do run below a 5.0 40; however, 5.0 seconds is not nearly an average time for 275+ offensive lineman.  Also, those "slobs" have all moved on to careers in Division I college football.


----------



## kenwood (May 29, 2006)

ok anyway...do you guys have any tips on improving the 40? and i am playing football next year and i wanna be a Linebacker  ...do you guys have any advice?


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> ok anyway...do you guys have any tips on improving the 40? and i am playing football next year and i wanna be a Linebacker  ...do you guys have any advice?




learn good sprint technique

build strength in one block of training and then take that increase in strength and turn it into explosiveness via plyometrics.


----------



## LexusGS (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> learn good sprint technique
> 
> build strength in one block of training and then take that increase in strength and turn it into explosiveness via plyometrics.


Pwned~~~!!!!


----------



## aceshigh (May 30, 2006)

ok i have no idea how far 40 yards is?? im thinking 50meters??


----------



## Adamjs (May 30, 2006)

^ 36.576 m


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

MJGomez said:
			
		

> You are right.  Most good high school athletes do run below a 5.0 40; however, 5.0 seconds is not nearly an average time for 275+ offensive lineman.  *Also, those "slobs" have all moved on to careers in Division I college football*.


Some have, some have not.....and most are called third string or bench warmers.


----------



## JordanMang (May 30, 2006)

Actually most of them are redshirted Freshmen.  It's no secret they're not where they need to be just fresh out of highschool, but most of them don't run near a 5.0 which is the point we were trying to get across.  And if you want to get better at the 40 just run sprints.  I improved my 40 by 4 seconds purely by doing 6-8 40 yard sprints 3-4 times a week.  Plyometrics def. helps as P-funk stated.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

HIgh school is fucked up...I was listed as 6'0" 195lbs and I was nowhere near that.  The 40 is also pointless for a lineman, they are typically looking at 10yd times for linemen these days.  They make them run a 40, but the first 10yds is what they look at, which is fucking dumb.


----------



## JordanMang (May 30, 2006)

During the Draft training camps all lineman are required to do is run 10 yard and 20 yard sprints and that's it.  And they won't be doin that for OL Foreman just for DL guys.  They want big fat mother fuckers on the OL at tackle and some slightly smaller slightly faster guys at guard and one big ass center.


----------



## cg18862 (May 30, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Actually most of them are redshirted Freshmen.  It's no secret they're not where they need to be just fresh out of highschool, but most of them don't run near a 5.0 which is the point we were trying to get across.  And if you want to get better at the 40 just run sprints.  *I improved my 40 by 4 seconds* purely by doing 6-8 40 yard sprints 3-4 times a week.  Plyometrics def. helps as P-funk stated.




So you ran a 10 second 40?


----------



## JordanMang (May 30, 2006)

Oops, 4 10th's of a second.


----------



## MJGomez (May 30, 2006)

If you want to get faster at your 40 you have to find your weak points first.  You should time your 10 yd, 20 yd and 40 yd dashes to find which segments of your 40 are the slowest.  Your first ten yards should ideally be no more than six steps.  Having good starting form and good running form will take tenths of a second off your 40.  You can work with a sprint coach or find this information online because there is just too much to go into here.  The 40 can be broken down into the smallest of details to work on.  There is very little cause for you to run a 40 to improve your 40.  The most important things to practice are start and running form.  Of course you can always improve your sprinting strength but, for the most part, greater gains in speed come fastest from improving starting/running form.

Also, for offensive linemen, although they still test for the 40 in high school, most college coaches will say that they place more emphasis on the 20 yard shuttle and the 10 yard dash than the 40.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=134&pid=224

Do some reading.  This book probably has a lot of good information on technique and such.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

MJGomez said:
			
		

> There is very little cause for you to run a 40 to improve your 40.




Two words...Speed Endurance....As in you will have none if you don't run the full 40 on a relatively routine basis.


----------



## ronnie_batts_14 (Sep 23, 2007)

JordanMang said:


> That's not accurate at all.  Only 2 lineman in the NFL in 2006 can run under a 5.0 and the average is a 5.15 for a 295 guy.  Most highschool guys 6'2 275+ can't run near a 5.0.  Infact at 6'3 276 I ran a 5.8 and that's a school record.




dude.
i'm a freshman lineman.
i'm 6'0.
and i ran a 4.8 at the begining of the school year.( and, considering the fact that i was running in my socks and not cleats, you can bet that i probably would have ran a 4.6).


----------



## Rubes (Sep 23, 2007)

ronnie_batts_14 said:


> dude.
> i'm a freshman lineman.
> i'm 6'0.
> and i ran a 4.8 at the begining of the school year.( and, considering the fact that i was running in my socks and not cleats, you can bet that i probably would have ran a 4.6).



how much do you weigh though?


----------



## KeenanB13 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try plyometrics, they work real well, and running form is a good way to shave off a lot of time to!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2007)

KeenanB13 said:


> Try plyometrics, they work real well, and running form is a good way to shave off a lot of time to!



bull shit.

plyometrics don't just make you faster (like magic).  if you don't have a strength base, you have no ability to adequately produce force and progress.


----------



## KeenanB13 (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't say anything about them working like magic, why don't you read on them a bit before you go and criticize what I have to say, they are to build explosive muscle movement. Like "sprinting" for example, or jumping, or throwing ect. Although powerful legs are a key to running, but you don't want to be to muscle bound, if you are, you will be slower. Won't be able to jump as high, or throw as fast of far, that's why MLB pitchers are not huge and bulky, NFL QB's aren't ripped, and Olympic sprinters aren't bulky. They are lean muscle mass. None of them are built like body builders. You want to work on your running for like I said, that's a real fast way to lower your time, take out any un-necessairy movement, and plyometrics, do some research on them if you are curious about them.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2007)

I would guess that you have no clue on how to use those exercises to enahce speed strength and sports performance.

Until you do some research for yourself, don't bother be.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 30, 2007)

KeenanB13 said:


> I didn't say anything about them working like magic, why don't you read on them a bit before you go and criticize what I have to say, they are to build explosive muscle movement. Like "sprinting" for example, or jumping, or throwing ect. Although powerful legs are a key to running, but you don't want to be to muscle bound, if you are, you will be slower. Won't be able to jump as high, or throw as fast of far, that's why MLB pitchers are not huge and bulky, NFL QB's aren't ripped, and Olympic sprinters aren't bulky. They are lean muscle mass. None of them are built like body builders. You want to work on your running for like I said, that's a real fast way to lower your time, take out any un-necessairy movement, and plyometrics, do some research on them if you are curious about them.



You are fucking stupid.


----------



## KeenanB13 (Sep 30, 2007)

$5 says I smoke you in a 40


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2007)

what does that have to do with anything??


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 1, 2007)

KeenanB13 said:


> $5 says I smoke you in a 40



Five dollars?  Come on now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

Big spender...


----------



## Rubes (Oct 1, 2007)

KeenanB13 said:


> $5 says I smoke you in a 40



$15 says i knock you out if you come across the middle


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet a $1,000,000,000,000,000^999999999999999 that all of you homos except for p-funk are talking out of your ass. P-funk is still a homo, but at least he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I bet a $1,000,000,000,000,000^999999999999999 that all of you homos except for p-funk are talking out of your ass. P-funk is still a homo, but at least he knows what he is talking about.



oh well its all pink on the inside


----------



## Tufts (Apr 19, 2008)

*First Time Ever Timed on the 40 yard dash*

I ran a 40 in 4.46 sec, my first time I have ever been timed in it. Im a Junior in Highschool. 4/18/08

5'7" 120lbs Bench: 165x3 
30" Vertical


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 19, 2008)

Power cleans, Power cleans, and power cleans.  

form runnin, parachutes, bungees, running with form down a slight hill if you can find it.  like 5% grade.


----------



## TheStuff (Apr 20, 2008)

I ran a 4.56 on a grass field in soccer cleats for tryouts as a sophmore in high school.  I have no clue what I run right now (jr in college)  I have stopped doing cardio as much as I did since I played soccer but I am still being asked to run track for the University.  I think if I really concentrated on running and quickness I would be working on strength and reflexes.

The whole track team says I have improper form but I am still faster than majority of the sprinting team.  They tried teaching me the proper technique but it just felt awkward.  I believe plyometics helps for sprinters in how quick they can move their feet and how fast they can get them off the ground.


----------



## rmcfar (Apr 21, 2008)

Tufts said:


> I ran a 40 in 4.46 sec, my first time I have ever been timed in it. Im a Junior in Highschool. 4/18/08
> 
> 5'7" 120lbs Bench: 165x3
> 30" Vertical



well thats great but theres no way they let you play football with stats like that

@6'2 , 250lbs i ran a 40 in 4.74. Never played a game of football in my life... So at the end of the day who really gives a shit


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 21, 2008)

rmcfar said:


> well thats great but theres no way they let you play football with stats like that
> 
> @6'2 , 250lbs i ran a 40 in 4.74. Never played a game of football in my life... So at the end of the day who really gives a shit


Whats the reason for this post? In high school and you think they'd never let him play football?  Receiver or scat back material easily....in high school.


----------



## Rubes (Apr 21, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Whats the reason for this post? In high school and you think they'd never let him play football?  Receiver or scat back material easily....in high school.



he would get crushed around here i was the smallest guy that started and got playing time the last year i played at 5'7 170ish


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2008)

LMAO, my 11 yr old son has played division 1 &2 the last two yrs..............he weighs145-150. You think 120 is going to get you playing High school ball? No way.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

thread is fueled by testosterone.


----------



## cbvr6 (May 5, 2008)

There are only 2 ways to increase your 40 time. Increase your turn over rate, and increase your stride length. Form running, ABC running, explosive lifts like cleans. I ran a 4.8 40 on an acutrack timer, at 5'11, 235 pounds. I am a linebacker coach in highschool. A lot of the speed i see here in California is actually natural speed. Some of the fastest kids I have seen didnt really lift hard at all... (bastards haha)


----------



## Merkaba (May 5, 2008)

proper arm action is VERY important as well.  I was naturally fast, not blazing but fast.  When I went to college i actually learned how to run.  I've never ran a 4.3 but in a video of some hundred dashes i basically blew past this freak we had at about the thirty yard mark after I decided to tighten my arm swing.  So many people throw momentum and action to the side.  gotta hammer the nail! make sure your arm swing is good....look into it.  (I'm not a track coach)


----------



## Kalis (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG... do any of you guys actully Play football?
For Oline 5.1-5.2 is exceptional for 280+ guys
nethign under that is liek best of the best you want proof?
NFL Events: Combine Top Performers
look at that the best time 4.99 for o line. n for linebackers in high school if you can run 4.5 4.6 thats liek amazign at teh highschool level since many dont kno technique, liek myself. but ifyou can runa 4.6-4.8 range you should have the spot. the spot shoudl be yours if you have the talent.
N for olinemen(since i am one) the 10 yard dash is the most important, why would a big 300 pound guy need to run that far? n 1.5 is a good tiem for 10 yard dash... BTW im abtou 6'3" 277lbs and run a 5.34 n a 1.61 10 yard. which was pritty decent sicne i did my testing at my football camp up at teh university i am goign to attend, ya im a freshman.


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 6, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. Maybe a few linemen in high school run under 5.0 40 but they are not the kind that go on to do much. Like the post before me showed you. Most of the top NFL linemen run 5.1-5.2 and that is considered FAST. 

Also to the guy who said Olympic sprinters are never ripped... I would love to know what you think of this guy?
http://www.arhiva.serbia.sr.gov.yu/g3/images/athletics2309d.jpg

That is Maurice Greene. Is he the most ripped guy I have ever seen? No. But I would say he has very strong muscle structure. Look at his flexed leg.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 6, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> This thread is hilarious. Maybe a few linemen in high school run under 5.0 40 but they are not the kind that go on to do much. Like the post before me showed you. Most of the top NFL linemen run 5.1-5.2 and that is considered FAST.
> 
> Also to the guy who said Olympic sprinters are never ripped... I would love to know what you think of this guy?
> http://www.arhiva.serbia.sr.gov.yu/g3/images/athletics2309d.jpg
> ...



I've never seen an olympic sprinter who wasnt ripped!


----------



## workinhard08 (Aug 10, 2008)

i ran a 4.6 in april on grass on our baseball field and a 6.8 ina 60 so...idk im pretty fast though


----------



## mpmurph29 (Aug 21, 2008)

im 17 yo and i run the 40 in 4.9s


----------



## mcveigh1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey usain bolt's time [gold medal winner in 100m & 200m] if applied to the the 40 is like 3.54 [no joke], so aim for that and your only the fastest runner in the world.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 22, 2008)

mcveigh1 said:


> hey usain bolt's time [gold medal winner in 100m & 200m] if applied to the the 40 is like 3.54 [no joke], so aim for that and your only the fastest runner in the world.



I ran like a 4.2 out of blocks on track.  The blocks help alot.  

but yes, Usain is a freak.


----------



## rugbyman_2 (Nov 5, 2008)

Im a rugby player in the UK, we need to concentrat on endurance as we play for 80minutes pretty much flat out. im a forward, hooker, weighing 230 lbs, bench 275lbs, squat 484lbs, clean 220lbs x 6, 
im not slow for my position, but i want to get faster my 40 meter time is 5.46, so my 40 yard time would be around the 5.7 mark. 
i have a good strength base but i think i need to work on my technique any tips?


----------



## rugbyman_2 (Nov 5, 2008)

Im a rugby player in the UK, we need to concentrate on endurance as we play for 80minutes pretty much flat out. im a forward, hooker, weighing 230 lbs, bench 275lbs, squat 484lbs, clean 220lbs x 6, 
im not slow for my position, but i want to get faster my 40 meter time is 5.46, so my 40 yard time would be around the 5.7 mark. 
i have a good strength base but i think i need to work on my technique any tips?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 5, 2008)

rugbyman_2 said:


> Im a rugby player in the UK, we need to concentrate on endurance as we play for 80minutes pretty much flat out. im a forward, hooker, weighing 230 lbs, bench 275lbs, squat 484lbs, clean 220lbs x 6,
> im not slow for my position, but i want to get faster my 40 meter time is 5.46, so my 40 yard time would be around the 5.7 mark.
> i have a good strength base but i think i need to work on my technique any tips?




I'm pretty sure a meter is longer than a yard.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2008)

I ran a 4.46 40 on wet grass in flip-flops yesterday...Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I ran a 4.46 40 on wet grass in flip-flops yesterday...Just wanted to throw that out there.



hand held timer?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> hand held timer?



I counted on my fingers.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I counted on my fingers.



man, that .46 finger that you have is one of the grossest things i have ever seen.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 5, 2008)

I can put up a consistent 4.5 on water.


----------



## tmoney123 (May 10, 2009)

*fake!!*

I think alot of these highschool cats posting these ridiculous times are either lying or being timed wrong. Because most highschoolers even the really gud one's are not gettin under a 4.6 no way!! the average NFL rime for a running back is 4.62. My fastest 40 yard time is 4.65 and im in college. For-instance my cousin who was going to play for a D-1 college was gettin a 4.6 40 yard at his best. And he raced this little highschooler claiming to get a 4.5 40 yard, and my cousin beat him twice! and thats after him getting a knee surgery and he dont work out no more. My point is most these times being put up here about some 275 dude gettin a 4.8 ya rite not a highschool line men. highly unlikely if there being timed correctly.


----------



## T_man (May 11, 2009)

I run 100m in low 12s sometimes even in the 11s. I guess my 40 yard dash time would be around 4.2/4.3 easily. I am quite light though, weighing 180lb at 5"11 and I'm built like a sprinter with long legs, massive glutes and a short upper body.


----------



## T_man (May 11, 2009)

Actually now that I've bulked I just ran a 13 sec 100m. Time to cut methinks and incorporate some plyo. Need to cut down bf and get back to my fast times. I don't know how to though cos this is my first bulk so I'll just do HIIT hill sprints lol.


----------



## T_man (May 11, 2009)

rmcfar said:


> well thats great but theres no way they let you play football with stats like that
> 
> @6'2 , 250lbs i ran a 40 in 4.74. Never played a game of football in my life... So at the end of the day who really gives a shit



I call a bogey. 6"2 at 250lbs 4.7... nah


----------



## RoosterTX (May 11, 2009)

This Thread Is Fucking Gay! 

Can We Get This Shit Locked??


----------



## Merkaba (May 11, 2009)

T_man said:


> I run 100m in low 12s sometimes even in the 11s. I guess my 40 yard dash time would be around 4.2/4.3 easily. I am quite light though, weighing 180lb at 5"11 and I'm built like a sprinter with long legs, massive glutes and a short upper body.



You run a low12 or high 11 in the 100 and youre trying to somehow calculate your 40yd based on that?  No way do you run a 4.2 40 and still pull up in the high 11's.  Its not gonna happen.  Plus a 4.2 or 4.3 is not something to guess at. That is Major league speed either you run it or you don't.  No guessin'.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 11, 2009)

Lame. Really Lame.


----------



## T_man (May 11, 2009)

I was just guessing because I thought I would run 40 yards at a faster pace than I would run 109.4 yards. I suppose you could add around 0.2 for acceleration in the 40 yard one but I'm confident I could hit atleast 4.5 when I'm back in season.


----------



## T_man (May 11, 2009)

usain bolt is a freak of nature


----------



## DesertFox (May 11, 2009)

Well I am 6'0" and about 217lbs. Never done a 40 timed but I guess it would be around a 5.7 Yeah, I have never been fast even though I got powerful legs. The way I see it is, I run like a muscle car instead of a sports car. I was a constant starter as a left back in high school varsity soccer and I always and I mean always kept up with anyone who went my side. All I had to do is play smart, anticipate, and stay on there asses by using my body and sliding tackles. Unfortunately this does not apply to sports like american football, track and what not but I have never liked any other sports but soccer so I have never worried bout my speed. I got a hell of a shot though.


----------



## Merkaba (May 13, 2009)

100 dash and 40 are two totally different races and levels of conditioning.  A few inches short on each stride and deceleration and youre looking at .5 second off on a hundred Meters or Yards.  I know lots of guys that run 4.6 40s but mid fives in the 100 M.  And in college we had one of the fastest guys I've ever seen in the 40.  So fast he wouldnt run full speed because he claimed he didnt want the coaches to know.I was there, I saw him never run full speed and I saw him never run lower than a 4.4 unless he was hurt.  I saw him pull up on the last 4 strides and jog and run 4.4's. I saw him come up from the safety position get jooked at the 50, drop to one knee, and walk the running back down and tackle him on the 5. Think about it.  It was seriously amazing. The guy had calves like piano wire, Chris Hamilton, nick named Kung-Fu.   However In the 100 I could beat him and a few others that ran 4.3's.  From what I know, the 100 is not a full speed race.  You must learn to conserve about 10 percent in the middle so you don't decelerate at the end because the human body can't hold up top speed for more that about 60 or 70 yards....  Now thats from a few years back.  I am not current on present track coaching.  I don't know if Usain is holding anything back.  Anybody with legs that long that can turn over as fast as a 5'5" guy is gonna win.  But for us joes, the 40 to 60 range is the testing range for the explosive part of the running mechanism.


----------



## T_man (May 13, 2009)

Well my best portion of the race is the first 30 yards, then i slow down till about 70 yards and speed up again. Thats why I estimated myself at that speed. I never got beat in the 60 yard dash in high school and I think once we did a 40 yard HIIT type thing and I won all 5 rounds easy.

Maybe I mis-estimated but I'll have to actually do some and get back to ya


----------



## readyformore (May 13, 2009)

i ran 40y in 4.40429 seconds! lol jp


----------



## Hahzist (May 13, 2009)

There is a big difference between official and unofficial times. For example running in your socks is unofficial.  Basically an unofficial time is when your friend, coach, or teammate clocks you with a stop watch where there is a huge margin of error. Out of 5 runs if someone happens to unofficially clock at 4.6 they will tell everyone that is their 40 time.

In reality high school kids, especially lineman, rarely reach the low 5's. It can be tough to accurately clock a 40 time, but if you are doing it in front of a bunch of scouts and trainers they will make sure it's as accurate as it can get.


----------



## jessicac94 (Oct 27, 2009)

TJ Cline said:


> I had two friends who were college football linemen, one was D1 the other was D2, one was 305 and ran a 5.0 40, the other was 265 and ran a 4.8.
> 
> 5.0 for a big guy in high school is a good time not the norm, I'm not talking about a fat slob at a class C school. And many linemen in the NFL run 5.0 or faster son.
> 
> You must play for the slowest school in the country.



My brother is a 6'2" 260 lbs. linebacker.  He ran a 4.59.  5.0 is not a good time at all.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 27, 2009)

jessicac94 said:


> My brother is a 6'2" 260 lbs. linebacker.  He ran a 4.59.  5.0 is not a good time at all.



5.0 is good if youre a 300lb lineman


----------



## T_man (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay 2 weeks ago I went out onto the soccer pitch at uni and had a friend time me and I ran 4.67, 4.63 and 4.57. It's much different to a 100m sprint merkaba, you were right. Do times tend to be faster on track?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2009)

Of course it's much different than a 100m sprint and of course times will be faster on a track than on grass.

Almost everyone who runs the 100m dash will negative split it.  It's pretty obvious that you can't just take a 100m dash time and find your 40 yard dash from that.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 29, 2009)

right just like with or without track shoes or out of starting blocks etc.  I remember watching some olympic trials and the 40 split for some guy was like 4.1 or something and the announcer was like "he got off slow, almost a football time at the forty yard mark"


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 30, 2009)

My son is a Soph.  was strapping 150 lbs and 6' tall.  He is very athletic and can jump like a kangaroo.  He ran a 4.8 at the combine this year and in Denver as a freshman and the colleges were very interested.  Obviously not a world class time but they must see potential.  I am curious to see where he is at this summer.  already he has put on ten lbs of LBM.  his body fat was measured at 3.8%.


----------



## kh1 (Nov 28, 2009)

jessicac94 said:


> My brother is a 6'2" 260 lbs. linebacker. He ran a 4.59. 5.0 is not a good time at all.


 

That's absolutley amazing, considering he ran a faster 40 than every single Linebacker at the NFL combine except for Aaron Curry. 

As far as all these guys posting 4.2's -- The absolute fastest at the Combine this year was Darrius Heyward-Bey at 4.3 -- 

If you can really run a 4.2 legit (snicker) in HS-- you should quit football and run track 

Just to give a little info: Here are Usain Bolt's splits for the first 40 meters in Berlin where he ran a 9.58 100 meter dash.

Usain Bolt 10 meter splits, Fastest Top Speed, 2008 vs 2009 | SpeedEndurance.com

reaction time= 0.146
10 meters - 1.89
20 meters - 2.88
30 meters - 3.78
40 Meters - 4.64

40 yards is 36.57 meters

Bolt ran the 10 yards between 30 and 40 in .86 seconds 

So to get his 40 we start at 3.78, add (.86 times 6.57)/10, and then subtract the reaction time

= 3.78+ .565 - .146 = 4.199 

Based on facts 

Usain Bolt would run a 4.2 
Only one player at the NFL combine in the last 2 years has come close to a 4.2 (Chris Johnson 4.24 in 2008)

Johnson has run a 10.38 100 meters 
almost 99.99% of you guys claiming a 4.2 are talking completely out of your you know what, 

the rest are winning NCAA championships and or olympic gold in the 100


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2009)

kh1 said:


> That's absolutley amazing, considering he ran a faster 40 than every single Linebacker at the NFL combine except for Aaron Curry.
> 
> As far as all these guys posting 4.2's -- The absolute fastest at the Combine this year was Darrius Heyward-Bey at 4.3 --
> 
> ...



Great post.

Most people just talk crap about their numbers and don't know anything about this stuff.

patrick


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 29, 2009)

Do 40 times in the NFL combine include reaction time or do they just start the clock as soon as the athlete starts running?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> Do 40 times in the NFL combine include reaction time or do they just start the clock as soon as the athlete starts running?



The clock begins at your first movement - it is all electronic.

patrick


----------



## T_man (Nov 29, 2009)

Sprinters start at a speed of 0 and generally accelerate for the first 50 meters and then start to slowly decelerate during the last 30-40 meters.

A more accurate way to estimate Bolt's 40 yard dash time would be to use the 60 meter dash world record as a bench mark. The 60m WR is 6.39 seconds by Maurice Green. Bolt really started pulling away from the field around the 40-50 meter mark, so I would guess Bolt's 60m split would be about 6.35 seconds.

This means that Bolt ran the last 40 meters in 3.34 seconds or 0.0835 seconds per meter. If we assume his speed over the last 40 meters was the same as his speed between 40 yards (36.576m) and 60 meters, than his 40 yard dash time would be......drumroll please.....4.394 seconds.

There is a 0.1 or 0.2 second reaction time between the sound of the gun and when the sprinters start running.

This same reaction time works the opposite way for 40 yard dash times because coaches start the stop watch on the movement of the runners. Therefore the stopwatch starts 0.1 - 0.2 seconds after the runner goes.

So this means that when you hear a player at the NFL combine ran the 40 yard dash in 4.30 seconds, if he were running on a track with a starting gun, he would really have run between 4.50 and 4.70.

Therefore if you account for the reaction times, if Usain Bolt were to run the same 4.394 second 40 yard dash at the NFL combine, they would likely clock him at somewhere between 4.00 and 4.20 seconds.


----------



## T_man (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think my dash time was legit, I need to go to a combine in the US and test it, till then I'll never really know my split


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 30, 2009)

at the combine it is all electronic and it starts at first movement as patrick said

but in highschool

i would say 90% of the times you hear are hand timed

the HAND timer starts when the athlete moves, and ends when the athlete finishes

as you can imagine it is almost a 2 man team event
where the timer, even if he anticipates the movement, has a margin of error, and the finish aswell is anticipates, and there is a margin of error, usually towards the lower time, because nobody would ever want to be accused of sabutaging a 40 time...


as you can imagin if someone has 1/10 of a second reaction time, and anticipates the finish by 1/10 of a second

well they just turned a 4.5sec. into a 4.3sec

or a 5.0sec into a 4.7sec

or even a 5.1sec into a 4.8 sec

wheras if the same runner performed it at a track and field event with reaction time, and an electronic timer

that 4.3 hand timed 40 would turn into a 4.5+ reaction time 4.6 or 4.7

so these incredible 4.3 times would likely be running 4.6+ on in a "race"

and even at 4.6 i dont believe half the people who spew that one


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 30, 2009)

wow... just read Tmans post...

sorry...


----------



## T_man (Nov 30, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> wow... just read Tmans post...
> 
> sorry...



Was a copy and paste I won't take credit for it


----------



## kh1 (Dec 3, 2009)

T_man said:


> Sprinters start at a speed of 0 and generally accelerate for the first 50 meters and then start to slowly decelerate during the last 30-40 meters.
> 
> A more accurate way to estimate Bolt's 40 yard dash time would be to use the 60 meter dash world record as a bench mark. The 60m WR is 6.39 seconds by Maurice Green. Bolt really started pulling away from the field around the 40-50 meter mark, so I would guess Bolt's 60m split would be about 6.35 seconds.
> 
> ...


 
Why use someone else as a proxy when we know that Bolt actually ran a 6.29 60 meters -- follow the link it has his splits

Wrong, stopwatches are used for handtiming.

NFL combine 40 yard starts at zero, and first movement is electronically timed by a starting line plane break, just like the end line.

To be as correct as possible, in my assessment 

1. I used Bolt's actual 0-30 meter split (3.78)

2. I calculated the time to run the next 6.57 meters by calculating his average speed between 30 meters and 40 meters

*I subtracted the reaction time of Usain Bolt from his elapsed time through the first 40 yards *

Bolt would have run a 4.199 exactly, my analysis is correct, yours is not.


----------



## T_man (Dec 3, 2009)

kh1 said:


> Why use someone else as a proxy when we know that Bolt actually ran a 6.29 60 meters -- follow the link it has his splits
> 
> Wrong, stopwatches are used for handtiming.
> 
> ...



Bolt's split minus reaction time is 3.615. The time for 30-40m is 0.87, which means we can assume he used 0.572112s for the next 6.756 meters. His time was 4.187112 if you're calculating it that way. Your analysis is wrong.

By the way I don't see what your analysis proves or disproves of my post. It was a rough estimation which fell within both your and my calculations.

But 100m is an event for speed endurance and Bolt conserves some energy for the end, as his fastest times (and times he pulls away) are post 50m. However if he was to do a 40 yard dash I'm guessing he would run it all out from the start. I think a time lower than 4.1 would be expected but you can't ever calculate these things.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2009)

T_man said:


> Bolt's split minus reaction time is 3.615. The time for 30-40m is 0.87, which means we can assume he used 0.572112s for the next 6.756 meters. His time was 4.187112 if you're calculating it that way. Your analysis is wrong.
> 
> By the way I don't see what your analysis proves or disproves of my post. It was a rough estimation which fell within both your and my calculations.
> 
> But 100m is an event for speed endurance and Bolt conserves some energy for the end, as his fastest times (and times he pulls away) are post 50m. However if he was to do a 40 yard dash I'm guessing he would run it all out from the start. I think a time lower than 4.1 would be expected but you can't ever calculate these things.



Have you calculated the splits to see if he is actually "pulling away" post 50m or that he decelerating at a rate lesser than his competitors?  The latter is usually the case.


----------



## T_man (Dec 4, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Have you calculated the splits to see if he is actually "pulling away" post 50m or that he decelerating at a rate lesser than his competitors?  The latter is usually the case.



Yep. 40-50m 0.85
50-80m - 0.82 each 10m
80-90m - 0.83

None the people he was being compared against, and i don't think anyone else either, have posted a 0.82 10m split. Furthermore, at 80-90m the average time was 0.86 whereas bolt's was 0.03 seconds faster than them, having the next person behind at 0.85.

Those 50m are faster than any 10m split from 0-40
90-100m was 0.90 but this was the 08 olympics in which he is seen to slow down in a boasting way so this cannot be classed as his actual sprint time for 90-100m.


----------



## MaXeDouT (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wondering if someone with brains can help me out? I am currently a freshman in high school and i was asked to play varsity. At the moment I am 6'1 and 235 and i run a 5.65 40 yrd. Is this exceptionally well? I am still working in improving it but I would like some helpful feedback.


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 24, 2010)

Its not very fast, but it could be worse for someone your age and size. Get in the weight room and lift, and run track for your high school. They will teach you the proper form to run with, which makes a huge difference. Also the fourty yard dash is alot about technique. Technique alone can take 1-3 tenths of a second off your time. I could go into some of the specifics of proper running form, but it probably wouldnt be understood very well over an internet forum and can be much more technical than lifting form... Plus I'm no guru, just run track, they will teach you well.

I'm guessing you play on either the o-line or d-line or TE (?). If you are playing on the inside of the o-line or d-line just try to get that time below a 5.3 (if you can get it even lower thats even better). If you are playing TE or DE (or even lb) I would try to get that time down to under 5.0. In the 4.8 area would be a reasonable goal. This is by the beginning of your senior yr in high school, so you got plenty of time to work. There are a lot of good speed and agility schools out there that you can consider depending on how serious you are about football, but they are expensive and sometimes just running track can help you achieve the same goals.


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 24, 2010)

Plus reading through the old posts on this thread makes me laugh my fu**ing ass off.  "I ran a 4.6 into the wind, bare foot, uphill"...  Ok, yeah thats why half of the best college athletes arent even running a 4.5 fourty.  you only hear about the most elite athletes running crazy times.  But the majority of college football players, even good ones dont run faster than a 4.6 (even at skill positions like rb and db).

Run a 4.6 ELECTRIC, measured precisely, and stop lying about your 40 times people...  I ran a 4.75 electric at the Nike combine I went to in 2006 and I was in the top 10 out of nearly 100 people at my position (lb).  So some people need to stop lying to themselves... /end rant


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 24, 2010)

I always kept my time as a relative time.  I knew who the people were on the team that were faster and just ungodly fast and ran with them from time to time to gauge my speed.  Even if its hand timed, if you run a 4.6 against a guy that runs a 4.3 it really confirms your speed. Thats the way I felt.


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 25, 2010)

I also find that if you run against someone you tend to run a bit faster, the competition can fuel you. Tbh I am not a huge fan of the fourty yard dash to determine football ability or game speed. I know people who do not have the fastest fourty in the world, but on the field they will run your ass down (including myself).


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 25, 2010)

And this is why 10 and 20 are starting to be timed more.  I think most people "in the know" know that there is a difference.  You hear the term speed then you hear "football speed".  The fastest guy I've ever seen, in person, in my life was on our team.  He wouldn't even run full speed in the 40, supposedly because he didn't want the coaches to know.  I know personally how fast he is though.  But in the 100 I could beat him, on a good day.


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah.  Plus a lot of it has to do with how you can run with 20-40 lbs of football pads on your body, and after you are already fatigued.  There are very few times in a football game where you are going to be coming out 100% rested, and the guys who can run fast with weight on their shoulders and after being out on the field for awhile are the ones who have "game speed".


----------



## MaXeDouT (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice and feedback Spaullba! Yes, I am a OL,DL,DE, and LB. Since February I've been taking lifting seriously and have been working out around 4 times a week and i run every other day and on weekends i run twice. If you could I have been searching around many forums other than this site and I would like you to tell me what you think about my running routine since you seem to know quite a bit. 
I run for 20 min.
first 6 min: light jog at 5 intensity from 1-10
1 min of highest intensity (10)
2 min. of medium intensity (7)
1 min high int.(10)
2 min medium int. (7)
1 min high intensity (10)
2 min medium int.(7)
then a 5 min. cool down at around 4 intensity.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 25, 2010)

Um, thats not bad for getting in shape but it may not be ideal for ideal for speed building. I would do one day of endurance running, like maybe run a couple miles at a steady pace (maybe a 6 on your scale of 1-10). Another day I would do some sprinting. Run 10 or 15 50 yard sprints with a 45 sec to a minute of rest between each. These should be absolutely as fast as you can. Another day I would do some stop and go and change of direction drills. You can do hollow sprints where you accelerate as fast as you can for 10-20 yards, coast for 10-20 yards, then quickly burst and sprint through for the final 10-20 yards. You could do some sort of cone drills where you are working on starting and stopping and footwork. I wouldnt run more than 3 days a week. You should be in the gym at least 3 days a week as well. Lower body lifting will help you get explosive off the line just as much if not more than running will.

Your coaches will likely make your team do conditioning once your off season practices start to pick up. Do w/e he says once you hit that point, but id mix it up with some long distance aerobic running, anaerobic sprinting, and change of direction running like I mentioned above. Hope it helps..


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 25, 2010)

I used to Run a 4.5, Fastest guy on our team Ran a 4.3


----------



## MaXeDouT (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks again Spaullba I'll try it out.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2010)

When I was in highschool, our couch fudged all the numbers. Lol, he looked like he was curling 60lbs when he spotted bench presses. 

I guess this is to add intimidation factor to other teams or some shit, or maybe give kids more confidence. Either way, I got my 300lb bench shirt when I was in 11th grade. Fact of the matter was I had never benched more than 275 before the day of the lift. He also adjusted the scales I think. No way I gained 10 lbs the day of weight ins.


----------



## beachblondie1379 (Jun 17, 2010)

JordanMang said:


> That's not accurate at all.  Only 2 lineman in the NFL in 2006 can run under a 5.0 and the average is a 5.15 for a 295 guy.  Most highschool guys 6'2 275+ can't run near a 5.0.  Infact at 6'3 276 I ran a 5.8 and that's a school record.



Wow, okay well... I ran faster than that when I was 11-years-old, not exagerating, it is a fact. I ran a 5.4 when I was 11.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm 6'3'' 185lbs and run a 4.7


----------



## Malthus77 (Feb 9, 2011)

*40 Yard Dash*

I used to be a track guy, frustrated by the natural speed of the true talents in the sport.  So I studied and a trained very seriously.  With proper technique and training maybe you can shave 5-7% off of your 40 yard dash time. This is my advice:
* If possible, join a track team and get trained by a proper Sprint coach.
* Weight train.
* Run a lot of sprints.
* Learn proper starting techniques (like sprinters do).

I find it fascinating that a 48 year old guy like Herschel Walker can run the 40 yard dash in 4.38 seconds - amazing!


----------



## eaglesfan! (Feb 10, 2011)

i am absolutly everywhere with my 40 is could be anywhere from a 4.6 to a 5.2, depends on how im feeling or whos timing. i play running-back for my high school but i would say im in the faster group of guys. most lineman on my team run around a 5.5-6 but i play in Manitoba Canada where the players aren't usually as athletically gifted as Americans  do to only being able to play outside 4 out of the 12 months.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 10, 2011)

kenwood said:


> what a reasonable/average 40 yard dash time?



when i was getting out of the army, i accepted a walk-on tryout with a D-I college as a placekicker/punter.....they clocked me at a 4.67 average in 3 attempts with 3 different watches......i don't think it's very fast overall, but for a kicker yes.....to my understanding Emmitt Smith also ran a 4.67


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 10, 2011)

Form is everything when it comes to speed. I ran a 4.45 going into my senior yr in high school, and that's what I concentrated on. Power will help obviously when looking at olympic level sprinters, but I was all of 130lbs then so its not everything. The main thing is if you're looking to gain some mass, then your speed training has to be just as important. You don't wanna put on weight then not be able to move it.


----------



## tigersdb2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I played safety for a D1AA (not a good team by any means) and we had maybe 3 kids on our team who ran sub 4.45 electric. If you're running a true sub 4.6 and it translates on the field, you're plenty fast to play with anyone. Technique and intincts become much much bigger components at that point


----------



## jetpride43 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm bout 5.9 to 5.11 183lbs and my high school football team ran 40 yard dashes yesterday just to get a time for spring so we know where to go and im a freashman and i ran a 5.43 in flat bottom shoes and a hamstring cramp so and our freashman running back ran a 4.6 flat


----------



## jetpride43 (Apr 14, 2011)

Spaullba
sense you seem to know a lot from what i have read what do you think someone like me should be running in the 40 .. Lb last year 5'9"-6'0" 183lbs


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 15, 2011)

I broke 4.0 for some D1 scouts but I had some character issues so they passed on me. I'm the best that never was basically


----------



## Shooters (Apr 16, 2011)

5.5 for me. I haven't done it in a couple years.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 16, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I broke 4.0 for some D1 scouts but I had some character issues so they passed on me. I'm the best that never was basically



you broke 4.0....care to clarify?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 16, 2011)

jetpride43 said:


> Spaullba
> sense you seem to know a lot from what i have read what do you think someone like me should be running in the 40 .. Lb last year 5'9"-6'0" 183lbs



LB? You must be in highschool if you're playing LB at 183?  Anything 4.8 and under.  Depends more on how your fundamentals are.  Of course outside backers tend to be faster.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2011)

3.98...with ankle weights


----------



## Marat (Apr 16, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> 3.98...with ankle weights



you must have been riding a scooter...


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 16, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> 3.98...with ankle weights



haha your a joke kid my fastest was 4.46 and i play safety for a semi pro football team.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 16, 2011)

lol,, i got you all beat!!! It seems most of you guys are in the 4's or 5's...
Me,,, 3 minutes and 18 seconds... beat that!!!!

LOL

Honestly, I gas out really fast. my cardio is hitting a heavybag for 10 mins in the morning and walking at 2mph for about 30 mins... lol


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> haha your a joke kid my fastest was 4.46 and i play safety for a semi pro football team.


 
lmao @ you saying semi pro like that's some sort of accomplishment. I played safety for an NAIA team that went to the national semifinals. I was asked to play for 2 different semi-pro teams each of the last two years. one was an 8 man league, one was an 11 man league.


No I didn't run a 3.98, but you didn't run a 4.46 either. I guarantee that if you're playing semi-pro ball. Let me guess. You had to buy all your own equipment and pay a fee to play lol.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> lmao @ you saying semi pro like that's some sort of accomplishment. I played safety for an NAIA team that went to the national semifinals. I was asked to play for 2 different semi-pro teams each of the last two years. one was an 8 man league, one was an 11 man league.
> 
> 
> No I didn't run a 3.98, but you didn't run a 4.46 either. I guarantee that if you're playing semi-pro ball. Let me guess. You had to buy all your own equipment and pay a fee to play lol.



Why would 40 time have anything to do with whether or not he plays semi pro ball?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 17, 2011)

because semi-pro leagues are garbage. period.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 17, 2011)

actually dumb ass i had the chance to play d-1 ball but fucked it up. think before you speak.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> lmao @ you saying semi pro like that's some sort of accomplishment. I played safety for an NAIA team that went to the national semifinals. I was asked to play for 2 different semi-pro teams each of the last two years. one was an 8 man league, one was an 11 man league.
> 
> 
> No I didn't run a 3.98, but you didn't run a 4.46 either. I guarantee that if you're playing semi-pro ball. Let me guess. You had to buy all your own equipment and pay a fee to play lol.



yeah i did run a 4.46 its not that hard when your a db. and no i didn't have to buy all my own equipment. player fee yes. for the arena team this next winter though no i wont have a fee ill be getting paid to play.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 17, 2011)

I think we need a group hug.....
come on guys, lol

if he can run 3.98 miles in 3.98 secs then chill out and let him do it. dont be jelious. congralate a brother, lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 17, 2011)

I always wanted to be one of the Chip-n-Dale stripper dudes. They dont have to run at all. Just dance alittle. But I cant dance woth a damn and also have a  small dingle dangle.... I got fucked. cant run, cant dance, and got a small weiner... It sucks being white...


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would run you over if I were in the slot or lay you out if I were playing D. You are a pansie.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 18, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> because semi-pro leagues are garbage. period.



I disagree.  I would love to hear your explanation though.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I would run you over if I were in the slot or lay you out if I were playing D. You are a pansie.



kid ive broken guys bigger then you coming across the middle. and you couldnt touch me if i had the ball in my hands. your to slow. ill make one cut and leave you on your ass.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm better than you that's all there is to it. Take an ice bath or something. 40's numbers are for people who stand on the sideline just to take up roster space. All the stars have single digit numbers, but you're obviously not a star.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I disagree. I would love to hear your explanation though.


 
Anybody who is decent at football and honestly thinks they have a future in the NFL, isn't playing semi-pro ball. You can go overseas and play professional ball if you don't make a practice squad or the CFL. Hell I graduated with a kid who played D3 ball and he's in Finland getting paid to play now.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> i'm better than you that's all there is to it. Take an ice bath or something. 40's numbers are for people who stand on the sideline just to take up roster space. All the stars have single digit numbers, but you're obviously not a star.



um no we choose our number dipshit. i chose 47 because of john lynch. and all the stars dont have single digit numbers look at the nfl. i started over a bunch of guys playing D-2 and D1-aa ball in high school. some of us have issues that arise after school and cant go to college right away. again think before you speak. btw i play against guys that played D-1 ball and played in the nfl and couldnt make it after a few years. they chose to play semi pro ball to be with their family's witch is far more important then any football game. why do you think im not in alabama where my scholarship offer was. i had to take care of my family first. football second. when you grow up and have to live in the real world let me know kid.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

You should have pulled out and you could be standing on the sidelines at Alabama right now.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> You should have pulled out and you could be standing on the sidelines at Alabama right now.



actually i dont have a kid i had to take care of my mom. you know the woman that made it so i have a life to live. and im going back to school this fall and i will walk onto a team and start within a year.


----------



## GFR (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I broke 4.0 for some D1 scouts but I had some character issues so they passed on me. I'm the best that never was basically


ROFL dunce, you could not run under 5.0 son.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

lol. I know I couldn't run a 4.5, never could. But I'm positive I can still run it in under 5.0


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> actually i dont have a kid i had to take care of my mom. you know the woman that made it so i have a life to live. and im going back to school this fall and i will walk onto a team and start within a year.


 
I robbed my mom to buy some crack. You're a pussy.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> lol. I know I couldn't run a 4.5, never could. But I'm positive I can still run it in under 5.0



ill give you a between a 4.75 and a 4.95


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> ROFL dunce, you could not run under 5.0 son.


 
and you're too fat to be doing a vacuum. Or however you spell that fuckin word.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I robbed my mom to buy some crack. You're a pussy.



when you grow up and realize what is important in life then talk shit kid. until then have fun being an ignorant child.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> ill give you a between a 4.75 and a 4.95


 
You're probably right, but if I went through one summer camp, and started doing cleans again for a couple months, I would be back in football shape and beating you in a 10, 20, 40 or flying 60.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> when you grow up and realize what is important in life then talk shit kid. until then have fun being an ignorant child.


 
woah man. I have a drug problem. Lay off.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> You're probably right, but if I went through one summer camp, and started doing cleans again for a couple months, I would be back in football shape and beating you in a 10, 20, 40 or flying 60.



might beat me at 40 i dont hit full speed until around 50-60 yards. genetics are wonderful in my family for being a sprinter. ran 100m dash in 10.9 in high school just fucking around then a 23.9 in the 200m i just get faster after 40 yards.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> woah man. I have a drug problem. Lay off.



drug problem or not grow up.


----------



## Bulldog13 (Aug 10, 2011)

alright at my school im a junior in highschool an i run a 4.5 almost 4.4 40.our linmen run around 4.8-5.1. averages are different for ppl.some arent as fast off the line an some are great off the line just depends.


----------



## Bulldog13 (Aug 10, 2011)

rubes11 im in highschool an run the 100m in 10.97,an the 200m in 22.5. the 400 in 50.6.  i have all three of those records at my school.


----------



## simple guy (Oct 23, 2012)

*Faster than Troy Palamalu?*



T_man said:


> I run 100m in low 12s sometimes even in the 11s. I guess my 40 yard dash time would be around 4.2/4.3 easily. I am quite light though, weighing 180lb at 5"11 and I'm built like a sprinter with long legs, massive glutes and a short upper body.



Not quite, if you followed the linked earlier they said that a 11.0 100m would be a 4.85 I believe. Troy Palamalu runs a 4.31 40 and he is crazy fast. I've watched him play in high school and I have never seen anyone in his league.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2012)

Keep in mind all these times are done on a stopwatch.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2012)

Bulldog13 said:


> rubes11 im in highschool an run the 100m in 10.97,an the 200m in 22.5. the 400 in 50.6.  i have all three of those records at my school.



Respectable. My school record was 10.1 in 100 and 4:07 in the mile.


----------



## simple guy (Oct 24, 2012)

Only if your team is the Pitsburgh Steelers!


----------



## simple guy (Oct 24, 2012)

Rubes11 said:


> might beat me at 40 i dont hit full speed until around 50-60 yards. genetics are wonderful in my family for being a sprinter. ran 100m dash in 10.9 in high school just fucking around then a 23.9 in the 200m i just get faster after 40 yards.



Well, I start out slow and then taper off.


----------

